# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Χελιδονι νεοσσος βοηθεια

## Chris098

καλημέρα, θέλω μια βοήθεια βρήκα ενα χελιδονακι που έπεσε απο την φωλιά, χτες ηταν κρύο και ισα που κουνιόταν, το κράτησα το ζέστανα του έδινα λίγο νερό και βιταμίνες και σημερα το βλέπω ποιο ζωντανό ανοιχτα μάτια λιγο περιπατάει, αλλα δεν ξέρω ποια τροφη να δώσω και πως? ευχαριστώ.
http://postimg.org/image/kr3a8lqy7/
http://postimg.org/image/s4u666fpv/
http://postimg.org/image/n6rnw2li9/
http://postimg.org/image/fsau4rklb/

----------


## jk21

το εχειςσε ζεστο χωρο (τοπικα απο 25 και πανω ) 

πας στο κρεοπωλειο ή στο μαρκετ και παιρνεις


100 γρ κιμα μοσχαρισιο (με καθαρισμενα το δυνατον τα λιπη )

και τον αναμιγνυεις οπως οταν κανουμε κεφτεδες με 1 καλα βρασμενο για 15 λεπτα αυγο (οχι το τσοφλι ) και 50 γρ μουσκεμενο με γαλα (και στιμμενο πριν το τριψεις ) ψωμι που το τριβεις ή τριμμενη φρυγανια ή τριμμενες νιφαδες βρωμης ή τριμμενα πτι μπερ μπισκοτα (ενα απο αυτα 50 γρ σε ποσοτητα )

1 κουταλια της σουπας ελαιολάδο 

1 κουταλι του γλυκου κοφτο  τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο
ή 
1 /2 ταμπλετας αναβραζουσας ασβεστιου απο φαρμακειο (θα την εχεις λοιωσει σε ελαχιστο νερο )


τα κανεις μια καλα ζυμωμενη ζυμη και την χωριζεις σε μικρα μπιλλακια με το οποιο το ταιζεις καθε 2 ωρες στην αρχη και οσο ζητα .αργοτερα και πιο αραια με μεγαλυτερα γευματα 


επειδη εισαι μακρια για να το δωσεις στην ΑΝΙΜΑ ,θα συνεχισεις εσυ το μεγαλωμα ,θα ζητησεις επιπλεον συμβουλες απο τον  nikoslarisa 

γιατι εχει εμπειρια μεγαλωματος στο παρελθον και αν δεν θυμαται καποια στοιχεια για το μεγεθος-  σχεση ουρας φτερων που χρειαζονται για να ξερεις ποτε ειναι ετοιμο για απελευθερωση (ηδη εχει μεγαλωσει αρκετα το δικο σου ) τοτε θα σου στειλω τηλ του ατομου απο βολο που ειχε βοηθησει το ΝΙΚΟ και εχει τεραστια εμπειρια στην περιθαλψη αγριων πουλιων και νεοσσων τους 




την ζυμη χωρισμενη σε μπιλλακια σε λαδοχαρτο ή μπωλ ,για τις επομενες μερες θα την κρατησεις στην καταψυξη και θα ξεπαγωνεις καθε μερα επαρκη ποσοτητα μερικες ωρες πριν

----------


## Chris098

καλημερα  καλημέρα, θα θελα να μοιραστώ μαζι σας για την πρόοδο που εχει το χελιδονακι, τα πάει πολύ καλά, άρχισε να καθαρίζει τα φτερά βγαίνει απο την φωλιά του (κουτάκι) και δοκιμάζει να πετάξει.
  δεύτερη μέρα που το βρήκαμε



  σήμερα

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο σου φίλε μου... τυχερό το πουλάκι που βρέθηκε στο διάβα σου!!  :Happy:

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Μπράβο Χρήστο! Μια χαρά τα πήγες με το χελιδονάκι! -Δεν είναι κι εύκολο! 
Κι εμένα μου είχε συμβεί να μεγαλώσω ένα πεσμένο απ' τη φωλιά που κάποιοι επίτηδες χάλασαν... 
Το τάισα  -για ένα μήνα!-  μέχρι να πετάξει! Να έχεις στο νου σου, ότι οι φτερούγες πρέπει να ξεπερνούν κατά ένα -τουλάχιστον- εκατοστό την ουρά, σε μήκος, σε κλειστή στάση, για να θεωρηθεί έτοιμο, να το ελευθερώσεις!

Εγώ του έδινα επίσης, κι αυτά τα σκουληκάκια που αγοράζονται για δόλωμα για το ψάρεμα. Με το τσιμπιδάκι των φρυδιών! του τα έδινα και τα διατηρούσα στο ψυγείο, ζωντανά, για κάποιες ημέρες.

----------


## jk21

Χρηστο ολα πανε μια χαρα !!! Με προβληματιζει λιγο η εξοικειωση του μαζι σας , αλλα πιστευω οτι οταν ειναι ωρα να φυγει ,θα το κανει 


σου στελνω με πμ τηλεφωνο ατομου ,καταλληλο να σε ενημερωσει (να τον παρεις απογευμα μετα τις 5  ) για την σχεση μηκους φτερων και ουρας που ειναι απαραιτητη να υπαρξει ,για να ειναι ετοιμο προς απελευθερωση το πουλακι και οτι αλλο χρειαζεται για να προετοιμαστει η απελευθερωση 

αν και μαλλον θα εχω ηδη μιλησει μαζι του , πες του οτι παιρνεις εκ μερους του Δημητρη του φιλου του που ειναι στην Αθηνα και θα καταλαβει

----------


## Steliosan

Συγχαρητηρια συντομα θα ειναι ετοιμο να βγει στον εξω κοσμο και να ακολουθησει το ενστικτο του,θα περιμενουμε βιντεο απο το αντιο:Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας;

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Δημήτρη, δεν είναι πρόβλημα η εξοικείωση του μικρού νεοσσού - χελιδονιού -έτσι ήταν και το δικό μου-  όταν έρθει η στιγμή της απελευθέρωσης, αυτό ήδη θα πετάει με όλο του το ένστικτο!

----------


## xrisam

Μπράβο που έσωσες το πουλάκι. Είναι πανέμορφο το χελιδονάκι.

----------


## thanos52

Αντε με το καλο να μεγαλοσει και να βρει τον δικο του δρομο.Ειναι τυχερο που επεσε σε ενα τοσο καλο και φιλοξενο σπιτι

----------


## jk21

Αυτο πιστευω και γω Νατασα ,αλλα οταν δεν εχω εικονα του χρονου που αφιερωνει με την οικογενεια (αν αυτος ειναι πολυς ) ,διατηρω μια ελαααααχιστη επιφυλαξη .Οχι  για την τελικη εξελιξη ,αλλα μην τυχον δεν φευγει αρχικα  .Αν παντως εχει αρκετο πληθυσμο του ειδους τριγυρω και δεν απομακρυνθει ,θεωρω πολυ πιθανον να τους επισκεφτεται και του χρονου ισως να φωλιασει και σε σχετικο χωρο αν διατιθεται ή του ετοιμασουν κατω απο καποιο πρεβαζι

----------

